# This is my first steep roof over 10/12 feed back welcome



## Talldolphin81 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am 24 and i have been roofing for about 3 years now and this was my first big job i did on my own. this roof is the first roof i have absolutely needed toe boards so i had a little trouble at first but after i figured out the jacks it went smoothly. the shingles are gaf sienna, luxury designer shingles. Feed back welcome but im just trying to get my work out there and share my new found love. this is not completed let me know if you want more pictures.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

you diffidently earn your money on a steep roof. and a really good work out. i did one, it was 100 squares of presidentials, six bundles per square. couldnt do it again, im 64 now. all hips and valleys. the home owner said he wanted it steep so you could see the design, and he was right.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good Job, that roof looks awesome. I'm not a huge fan of those steep of roofs but whenever possible we setup a small section of scaffolding and move it around the building as needed. It makes it so much easier and if you got 2 guys working with you it's really easy to setup and move around. You can rent scaffolding if you dont want to buy it, it is pretty affordable to rent. :thumbup1:

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------

